# Why am I called "little Miss Thing"?



## bunnyman666 (Aug 18, 2014)

Trix here-

I ask 'cos Dumpy knows I am a bunny. I make certain he knows it every day. Why call me "Thing"? 

I swear Dumpy isn't the sharpest tool in the box...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 18, 2014)

I know not this answer for you. My Hoomin calls me PONY all the time but I am nots a pony! Hoomins are strange!


----------



## pani (Aug 18, 2014)

Sometimes mama's man friend calls me "little rat"! I am NOT!

~ Felix


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah my mommi calls me "bunny-butt" or "adorable"! What is this?! My name is Silver and I dont now why hoomins can't understands that!

-Silver
(Not adorable, or cute, or bunny-butt, or fuzzy, or mean. Just Silver)


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 18, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> Yeah my mommi calls me "bunny-butt" or "adorable"! What is this?! My name is Silver and I dont now why hoomins can't understands that!
> 
> -Silver
> (Not adorable, or cute, or bunny-butt, or fuzzy, or mean. Just Silver)



Dumpy sometimes calls me "booger butt" or "Furry Goofball". Humans are very, very weird.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 18, 2014)

pani said:


> Sometimes mama's man friend calls me "little rat"! I am NOT!
> 
> ~ Felix



Felix- you are not a rat!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I know not this answer for you. My Hoomin calls me PONY all the time but I am nots a pony! Hoomins are strange!



Pony?

Trigger used to be called a moose, and he was not a moose.

We need to do a public service ad and tell humans that we are rabbits, not mooses, things, booger butts, rats, ponies or anything else!!!!


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 20, 2014)

Mama calls us "fuzz-butts" and "fluff-butts" (what is wif her and butts?). She also calls us fluff balls. We is not balls.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 20, 2014)

Trix here-

We rabbits need to get together and make a public service ad for you tube. I think we could do it!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 20, 2014)

I shows my Hoomin this threads and she threw back her head and cackled wildly. This not funny. This is serious business!! Then she says I look like a PONY and shows me this!!

OMG!!! That bad pony is trying to be me!!! Same hairs!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I shows my Hoomin this threads and she threw back her head and cackled wildly. This not funny. This is serious business!! Then she says I look like a PONY and shows me this!!
> 
> OMG!!! That bad pony is trying to be me!!! Same hairs!



Dumpy says you look like a teeny tiny pony. We gots to set him straight!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 20, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> Dumpy says you look like a teeny tiny pony. We gots to set him straight!!!!!



You's bad Dumpy! Quick, go kill his doo-rag while he's not looking!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't worry- sneaking up on his doo rag as we speak!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have come up with the perfect PSA commercial for humans to call us what we are supposed to be called. Imagine James Earl Jones saying the following:

"Humans- you must call us rabbits by our proper names. We are not fuzz balls, puff balls or fur balls, we are NOT ponies, moose, or rats; we are bunnies, plain and simple.

Calling us by any other name will result in thumping and foot flicking. We will NOT stand for anything less than FULL compliance of this request."

Ask your parents who James Earl Jones is or watch youtube to hear James Earl Jones, especially Darth Vader videos.


----------

